# معلومات عن ضبط الجودة



## الفتىالنبيل (7 فبراير 2009)

مقدمة تاريخية​​​اهتم الانسان الأول منذ بدء الخليقة بنوعية ما كان يتوفر حوله من مقومات الحياة فقد كان يتذوق طعامه ويقرر مدى صلاحيته للأكل ، كذلك كان يسعى إلى تحسين حالة معداته الدفاعية ليعتمد عليها في الدفاع عن نفسه ، وبمرور الزمن أصبح الإنسان منتجاً لبعض احتياجاته اليومية حيث بدأ بالزراعة وتربية الحيوانات وطبخ وسلخ ودباغة وضغط الجلود وقد أدى هذا إلى ظهور العلامات التجارية في الأسواق وأصبح المنتج والمستهلك يلتقيان وجهاً لوجه في ساحة السوق للتعامل والبيع والشراء للمواد الموجودة ولم تكن تتم تلك الصفقات إلا عن طريق فحصها أو تذوقها والاعتماد على الحواس لتعيين صلاحيتها وجودتها
وبعد تطور المجتمعات بدأت عملية بناء المعابد والحصون وبدأت مشاريع البناء تحتاج إلى مهارات ومواصفات مما أدى إلى تشكيل اتحادات مهنية وحرفية ثم بدأت بعد ذلك الثورة الصناعية وتكونت الشركات والمصانع وظهرت الحاجة إلى تثبيت مواصفات خاصة للعمل والانتاج

وقد استخدم شوهارت في عام 1924 لأول مرة لوحة ضبط الجودة في معامل بل للتلفونات بالولايات المتحدة وألف مرجعاً عنوانه "الضبط الاقتصادي لجودة المنتجات المصنعة" وتطور علم ضبط الجودة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية تطوراً كبيراً ، حيث تم وضع الطرق والجداول لفحص العينات وقد نشر واتكن أول بحث في مجال التصميم الاقتصادي للوحات الضبط عام 1956 

ثم تقدم علم ضبط الجودة تقدماً كبيراً وتم استخدام الحاسب الألكتروني في هذا المجال مما جعل الموضوع يأخذ جميع أبعاده عن طريق حساب كل صغيرة وكبيرة تتعلق بضبط الجودة

مفهوم ضبط الجودة
هناك العديد من الآراء والمفاهيم تتعلق بضبط الجودة (Quality Control  ) لكنها متشابهة من حيث المضمون ، فقد عرف جوران (J.M.Juran) ضبط الجودة بأنها العملية التنظيمية التي يمكن من خلالها قياس الأداء الفعلي بالمقارنة مع المعايير أو المواصفات المحددة واتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية من أجل تقليل الانحراف أو التباين 

أما (R.H.Caplen) فقد عرفها بأنها مجموعة من الوظائف أو الأعمال التي تقوم بها المنظمة لغرض انجاز الأهداف النوعية ، كما أن (R.R.Mayer ) قد أكد على ضرورة عدم الخلط بين مفهوم ضبط الجودة Quality Control  ، ومفهوم الاختيار والمراقبة Inspection فالأول هو دراسة وتحسين جودة المنتج لأغراض المستقبل ويتم ذلك من خلال الاهتمام بالعاملين وتوجيههم وتقديم الارشادات الفنية والتعليمات لهم قبل البدء بالانتاج ، أما الثاني فهو التأكد من أن المنتج الذي سبق وأن أنتج فعلاً هو ملائم للمواصفات المطلوبة
عندما يرغب المستهلك في شراء سلعة أو منتج ما ، كمنظف اصطناعي مثلاً ، يجد نفسه أمام عدة أنواع منه ، وأن اختيار النوع الأفضل الذي سيشتريه يعتمد على عدد من الأسس والمعطيات تجعله يفضل هذا النوع أو ذاك ، وبهذه العوامل تزداد رغبته في شراء النوع المطلوب، ويمكن اعتبار العوامل التالية من العوامل المهمة لقرار المستهلك
1-سعر المنتج
2-شكل ومظهر المنتج
3-نوعية المنتج وقيمة المواد الداخلة في صنعه


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (7 فبراير 2009)

إن العوامل الثلاثة أعلاه يمكن اعتبارها من العوامل المهمة في تحديد رغبة المستهلك حيث أن العوامل الأخرى تعتبر ثانوية أمام هذه العوامل فعامل السعر وهو ما سيقدمه المستهلك لقاء شرائه للمادة المطلوبة يمكن أن يحدد نوعية المنتج وقيمة المواد الداخلة في صنعه ، كما أن شكل المنتج ومظهره يجذبان المستهلك ويعطيان قيمة أخرى لتفضيل منتج معين على غيره ، كما أن عمر المنتج والمدة التي مرت على انتاجه يمكن أن يدخلا ضمن نوعيته ولهما علاقة مباشرة مع القرار الذي يتحتم على المستهلك اتخاذه لشراء هذا المنتج أو ذاك
من هنا يتضح أن نوعية المنتج يمكن أن تشمل كل العوامل التي لها تأثير مباشر وغير مباشر على سعره والذي يزداد بارتفاع نوعيته وينخفض بانخفاضها ، أي أن التناسب يكون طردياً ، لذلك فلا بد من انتاج منتج بنوعية تتناسب والسعر المطروح وهذا يحتم وجود أسس وعوامل تساعد على عدم التلاعب بها 

إن مجمل هذه المفاهيم يمكن أن توصلنا إلى أن ضبط الجودة ما هي إلا مجموعة من العمليات المختلفة والتي بواسطتها يتم تحقيق مواصفات معينة ملائمة لاستعمال منتج ما والمعروف أن العمليات الانتاجية ما هي إلا عمليات فيزيائية أو كيميائية متصلة أو متداخلة فيما بينها لغرض انتاج المادة المطلوبة 

إن كل مادة تنتج بالطرق الصناعية لا بد وأن تمر في مراحل متعددة لكي تصبح جاهزة للاستعمال وأن هذه المراحل تبدأ من الموادالأولية وطرق صنعها او استخراجها وامرارها في مراحل الانتاج حتى وضع المنتج في أيدي المستهلكين ، وخلال هذه الدورة تحدث تغيرات متعددة بسبب تفاعلات كيميائية أو عمليات فيزيائية ناتجة عن ارتفاع أو انخفاض في درجة الحرارة وارتفاع أو انخفاض في الضغط ، ويحصل تغير في اللون ، أو تغير في الحالة (صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية ) أو تغير في التركيب أو تغير في المظهر الخارجي سواء للمادة نفسها أو لغلافها إن هذه التغيرات لا يمكن أن تترك دون أن تحدد وتراقب نوعيتها ومقدارها


إن السيطرة على العمليات ومراقبتها تعد من العمليات الفيزيائية ولذلك فانها تعتبر من عمليات الانتاج نفسها حيث لا تكون العمليات الأخرى كاملة ما لم تكملها عمليات ضبط الجودة وهذه العمليات تختلف حسب نوع العمليات الانتاجية ، فالعمليات الانتاجية المستمرة تحتاج إلى سيطرة أكثر مهارة ودقة وسرعة لذلك فان الحاجة إلى عمليات السيطرة تزداد مع التطور السريع في عمليات الانتاج المستمرة، أما العمليات التي تعتمد على الدفعات فان عمليات السيطرة فيها تكون أقل، وذلك لوجود الوقت الكافي للمراقبة واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة للتصليح وبذلك يمكن القول أن بعض العمليات الكيميائية والفيزيائية لا يمكن أن تجري ما لم توفر لها عمليات السيطرة الاوتوماتيكية كما وأن نوعية الانتاج وكمية التلف وسهولة العمليات وحتى كلفة الانتاج تعتمد اعتماداً مباشراً على عمليات السيطرة وأسلوب القيام بها

*المواصفات القياسية :-*

تعتبر المواصفات بمثابة حجر الزاوية لكل عمل نريد إنجازه سواء كان هذا العمل فنياً أو تجارياً أو إدارياً والمواصفات القياسية ذات أهمية كبيرة للشركات الصناعية فهي وسيلة لإزالة العوائق أمام التجارة وتحقيق اقتصاديات الانتاج وتنظيم خطواته وتحسين الأداء والنوعية ، تعتبر المواصفات إضافة لذلك ضرورية لحماية المستهلك وتحقيق متطلبات الصحة والسلامة.

أما بالنسبة لنظام ضبط الجودة فالمواصفات القياسية تشكل القاعدة الأساسية لهذا النظام لأنها تحدد خواص المواد الأولية والمواد أثناء مراحل التصنيع المختلفة والمنتجات النهائية ، ان اتباع المواصفات القياسية يعني اتباع أنسب الحلول في اختيار المواد الأولية وعمليات التصنيع لانتاج سلعة مطابقة للخصائص المطلوبة والتأكد من هذه الخصائص باستخدام طرق للفحص والاختبار معترف بها ومن ثم فان هناك حاجة في كل مصنع لوضع مواصفات مصنعية عديدة تغطي ما يحتاج إليه من مواد أولية ، وتضبط عمليات التصنيع لضمان الوصول إلى المنتجات النهائية المصممة ، وتفحص هذه المنتجات وتختبرها وفق طرق تتماشى مع طرق الفحص والاختبار الوطنية والعالمية . 

هنالك أنواع عديدة من المواصفات القياسية تصدر عن هيئات مختلفة ، ومن بين هذه المواصفات:-
-المواصفات الدولية التي تصدر عن المنظمة الدولية للتقييس (iso)
-المواصفات العربية التي تصدر عن المنظمة العربية للمواصفات والمقاييس
-المواصفات الوطنية التي تصدر عن هيئات المواصفات الوطنية في كل دولة
-المواصفات التي تصدرعن الاتحادات أو الجمعيات الصناعية المختصة

إن وجود المواصفات الدولية والعربية من الأمور الضرورية لتسهيل التبادل التجاري بين دول العالم المختلفة ، لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن يقوم كل مصنع بوضع مواصفات مصنعية خاصة به تتناسب مع عملياته الانتاجية ، إن وجود مثل هذه المواصفات المصنعية يسهل تنفيذ العملية الانتاجية والرقابة عليها مما يؤدي إلى انخفاض التكلفة النهائية للمنتج
من بين المواصفات المصنعية التي تتوفر أحياناً ، المواصفات التالية :

1-مواصفات المواد الأولية 
تعتمد جودة الانتاج أساساً على جودة المواد الأولية اللازمة للتصنيع ، سواء كانت هذه المواد مواد خامة أو مواد نصف مصنعة، ومن ثم فإن هذه المواصفات تعتبر من الوثائق الرئيسية والهامة لكل مصنع ، ويجب أن تحظى باهتمام الإدارة التي فيه ، لأن وجودها سينظم عملية الشراء خاصة أن معظم مصانعنا العربية تستورد المواد الأولية من الدول الصناعية .



2-مواصفات التصنيع 
تحدد هذه المواصفات الاشتراطات والأمور الواجب مراعاتها من قبل العمال والفنيين ومهندسي الانتاج عند التصنيع للوصول إلى المنتج النهائي المطلوب ، إن وجود مثل هذه المواصفات بين أيدي القائمين على العملية الإنتاجية يسهل عملية التصنيع ويجعلها عملية روتينية مستمرة الأمر الذي يخفض من التكاليف خاصة عند الانتاج بكميات كبيرة . 

3-مواصفات المنتج النهائية
تحدد هذه المواصفات الشكل النهائي للمنتج من حيث التصميم والأداء وتكون موضع اهتمام الأقسام الرئيسية في المصنع، مثل قسم التصميم وقسم الجودة وقسم الانتاج 00 ، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة اهتمام الإدارة العليا بهذه المواصفات لأن الشكل النهائي للمنتج له تأثير مباشر على عملية التسويق 0


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع جميل جدا :75:

انا تعلمت ضبط جوده البترول :28:
وإن شاء الله اجلب المعلومات الخاصه بذلك في وقت لاحق 
لإثراء الموضوع :85:

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (7 فبراير 2009)

*المهام المناطة بقسم ضبط الجودة فهي:-*

1- وضع الأهداف والخطط المناسبة والتنسيق مع بقية أقسام المصنع فيما يتعلق بضبط الجودة
2- تنظيم عملية شراء المواد الأولية حسب مواصفات محددة ويجب أن تكون هذه المواصفات بمثابة دستور لعملية الشراء لأن غالبية المصانع في العالم العربي تستورد المادة الأولية والمادة الفعالة من الدول الصناعية وقد أظهرت التجربة عدم وفاء هذه الدول في كثير من الأحيان بتوريد مواد جيدة وذلك لافتقار غالبية المصانع إلى الأسس السليمة عند الشراء
3- تنظيم عملية مراقبة المواد الأولية ومراقبة عملية التصنيع والمنتج النهائي وتسهيل هذه العملية باعداد النماذج الخاصة لذلك
4- دراسة وتطوير طرق الفحص والاختبار المتبعة داخل المصنع
5- جمع وتحليل البيانات اللازمة لمعرفة أسباب العيوب أثناء العملية الانتاجية وبعد طرح المنتج في الأسواق
6- اعداد البرامج التدريبية والتثقيفية حول ضبط الجودة للعاملين في الشركة وذلك من أجل رفع الكفاءة الانتاجية وتحسين الجودة


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (7 فبراير 2009)

ما شالله عليك
ربنا يوفقك 
بس يا ريت ازا في كتاب عن هاد الموضوع بالضبط


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور على الموضوع الجميل 
وأرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا الكتاب عن الموضوع ......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=117166


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
تحياتي..


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (8 فبراير 2009)

أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااًـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرك
أخـــــــــــــ مهندســــــــ المحبـــــــــــــةــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي وكل الزملاء


----------



## lovely face (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بس ياليت لو ينزل المصدر مع المعلومة


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## aboodmahmood (24 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد
شكرا جزيلا


----------

